# [occ] Pathfinder: Wrath of the Righteous



## 81Dagon

I will make no secrets that I’m not the most familiar with Golarion, but I am an old hand at Planescape and if there is one thing that I’ve always loved, its adventures with demons and the Abyssal Lords. I’m am massively excited for the PDF release of the Wrath of the Righteous Adventure Path in five days and am hoping to GM it as it releases. I know that not everyone is thrilled by the idea of a mythic adventure and that it will take a long time to do on forums, but I was curious if anyone else would like to join in as PCs to take a crack at it. 




*Website: *https://sites.google.com/site/wrathoftherighteouspbp/*

[sblock=archive]
The Info:*

*Number of PCs*: Five
*Classes*: Any pathfinder class. Psionics are okay. 
*Races*: Any standard race is okay. I’ve also adapted several monstrous races to LA +0 (10-13 RP) versions using the rules of the ARG on my blog, which has a link below. I would be more than happy to allow you to use one of these races, or to work with you to create another 10 RP monstrous race if their background and motivations work with the campaign. 
*Ability Scores*: Generate using 20 point buy
*HP*: Full at first level, then half+1 at each level afterwards. 
*Starting gold*: Class standard
*Alignment*: Any non-evil, although I am willing to entertain the idea of neutral characters working for other forces of evil that are opposed to the Abyss (such as Hell) as long as they are willing to work with and take orders from Good PCs and NPCs, and as long the party still averages on the side of light and justice. See character tips below for more details. 
*Background*: Does not need to massive, but personal character arcs are part of this AP, so you need to give me enough to work with. I’m going be putting effort into tying your background in to the campaign, so please put the effort into your story first! Also, you get one campaign trait which should tie into your background
Traits: Everyone gets two, plus an additional campaign trait from the Wrath of the Righteous Player’s Guide. I’m willing to be flexible with the backstory behind each of these traits though, so you you don’t have to use them verbatim.


I’ve also copied the following out of the Player’s Guide for ease of reference and to spark some ideas:
[sblock=Character tips]
How should you prepare for the dangers that await you in the Wrath of the Righteous Adventure Path? Just keep the following in mind when creating your character. These hints, suggestions, and character options are designed to help you create characters perfectly suited to jumping right into—and excelling over the course of—this mythic campaign.
*Alignment: *The theme of good versus evil is paramount throughout Wrath of the Righteous, more so than law versus chaos. Good-aligned characters make the most sense for this Adventure Path, be they lawful, neutral, or chaotic. Whether you play a lawful good hero or a character with more flexible morals, it’s important that your character be easily motivated to go to the Worldwound and fight demons. It‘s also a good idea, as in any campaign, to make your choice in a way that won’t be disruptive to the party. The disruption caused by bringing different alignments into the party will vary from group to group, so the best way to make sure that your choice works is to talk with your group about what you’re planning.
*Bringing Friends: *Friendly NPCs will be playing significant roles as allies throughout the Adventure Path, but that doesn’t mean you can’t bring your own friends. Small or Medium eidolons and animal companions will be more appropriate early in the campaign, and as early as the second adventure, larger companions and mounts will have numerous chances to shine. There are elements of travel, so you don’t need to elave your mount at home.
*Classes: *Wise generals use every tool available, and as such all disciplines are used in the fight against the demons of the Worldwound. You can find a place for a character of any class in Wrath of the Righteous, but some choices might seem especially appropriate. The paladin is an obvious choice, but any good-aligned religious class is certainly appropriate. This includes clerics (particularly with martial archetypes, like Crusader), inquisitors, or even oracles with the battle mystery. Cavaliers also make fine crusaders, particularly those sworn to the order of the star or to the various battlefield orders. Rangers who choose evil outsiders as their favored enemies are also particularly valuable. Though much of this Adventure Path concerns itself with martial elements and divine magic, it doesn’t leave out arcane casters. Sorcerers and wizards with talents for conjuration will find places to shine in the Adventure Path, and knowledge of the planes is important for those who fight against demonkind.
As you contemplate what class your character will be, consider the new options you will potentially have from _Pathfinder RPG Mythic Adventures. _Mythic paths are not tied to specific classes, but certain classes get more benefit out of particular paths.
*Crusading Faiths: *The faiths of Abadar, Iomedae, Sarenrae, Shelyn, and Torag are the most active among the crusaders of Mendev, although those of other good deities and empyreal lords (particularly Desna or the Empyreal Lord Pulura) have important roles to play as well. Faith in a deity is not required, but many of the allies and resources you’ll be encountering have ties to the good deities of Golarion.
*Demons and Other Foes: *Demons are the primary foes you’ll be facing in Wrath of the Righteous, but chaotic evil outsiders are far from the only enemies you’ll encounter. Humans, dwarves, and native outsiders are common as well, in the form of cultists and other opponents. Undead, aberrations, magical beasts, and vermin enemies will also be encountered relatively often.
*Origins: *People from all over the Inner Sea find their way north to Mendev, offering their swords to fight against the demons of the Worldwound. As such, your character can reasonably originate from anywhere in the Inner Sea. The Adventure Path begins in the crusader city of Kenabres, so make sure that your character has a reason to enlist in the fight and venture to Kenabres. The campaign begins on a holy day, so perhaps your character made a pilgrimage to Kenabres to celebrate the day prior to swearing herself or himself to the cause. A short primer on the city of Kenabres is included in this Player’s Guide on page 9.
*Paladins: *This Adventure Path is an excellent choice for paladin characters—not only are there a lot of foes paladins shine against, but from a roleplaying standpoint, the crusade against the Worldwound is tailor-made for paladins. Keep in mind, though, that there will be points during your adventure where things will look dark, and you will be presented with some difficult moral and ethical choices at times—in addition, make sure to read the notes on redemption on page 11.
*Races: *Outnumbered and facing an assault from evil outsiders, the crusade today has no compunctions regarding race when it comes to outfitting its forces. Able-bodied men and women from all races are welcome so long as they are willing to fight the good fight. At one time tieflings were distrusted and shunned, but now some of the fiend-blooded fight alongside aasimars while defending Mendev or striking against the horrors of the Worldwound. Many tiefling crusaders claim that their blood makes them the best suited to fighting demons, and they also have defenses that help them shrug off some of the demons’ deadliest attacks. 
In addition to defending the continent from demonic horror, a fair number of dwarves who have joined the crusades battle the Worldwound in hopes of reclaiming a lost Sky Citadel within its borders.
While nearly every human ethnicity in the Inner Sea region can be counted among those who fight against the Worldwound, some say the Kellids are the most passionate about healing the Abyssal wound. Their homeland of Sarkoris fell when the Worldwound opened, and many Kellids in Mendev’s army fight not only to ensure the safety of future generations, but also to redeem their ruined homeland.
*Redemption: *Not every evil NPC in Wrath of the Righteous is meant to be killed. Now and then, you’ll encounter NPCs who are working hard to be redeemed, or otherwise working against their evil natures. Wrath of the Righteous will give characters several opportunities to redeem and guide NPCs and organizations alike toward the path of righteousness. Redemption might also be a personal mission for your character. Perhaps your character decided to fight for the crusades as a way to purge a tainted past.[/sblock]
Do I have any takers?
[sblock=party slots]
*Slot 1 - Melee combat: *Medjai Issa, LG Male Motherless Tiefling Paladin of Sarenrae (Touched by Divinity)
*Slot 2 - Skill monkey*: _empty_
*Slot 3 - Magical healer*: _empty_
*Slot 4 - Magical blaster*: Hananyelthia Mitholthir, CG Female Elf Wizard (Riftwarden Orphan)
*Slot 5 - Ranged striker*: Jorgun Revendka, LN Male Human (Kellid) Inquisitor of Erastil (Touched by Divinity)[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=Map of the Worldwound]

[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium

I'd be interested in trying out the new AP.  I'm looking to try PbP gaming out and this seems like a good fit.

Potential character ideas:
-Tiefling ranger trained to fight the corruption that is responsible for her miserable body (traits: Exposed to Awfulness/Stolen Fury)
-Disgraced human cavalier attempting to reclaim some element of her lost honor (traits: Chance Encounter/Child of the Crusade)
-Kellid oracle or inquisitor of Erastil hoping to reclaim and recolonize his family's homeland (traits: Stolen Fury/Touched by Divinity)
-Half-elf witch trying to challenge Mendev's presumptions against witchcraft (traits: Exposed to Awfulness/Riftwarden Orphan)

What do you think?


----------



## Leif

*Expressing my interest*

I am greatly intrigued by the AP.  Regarding character choice, I tend to keep it simple where mechanics are concerned and rely upon roleplaying to diversify.  In this case my first choice would be a human cleric of Sarenrae.

Sorry, guys, I'm going to have to take that back.  I've got a very sufficient array of games to play and GM at present, and if I let myself be stretched any thinner, all will suffer, so as much as I'd like to play, I must decline.


----------



## 81Dagon

*Space:* All of those would be excellent characters! The only one I wouldn't play personally is the second, but that's just my taste, all four would work from a GM's side of the screen. 

*Leif:* Sorry to hear that, I've been there too!

*Everyone:* The way I'm going to pick PCs is using a slot system. Once someone has completed their character, it will fill one of five slots in the party. The first four are melee combat, skilled striker, magical damage and magical healing, since the basic parties the adventure paths are designed for have all four of those aspects. The fifth spot is a flex position that can be filled by anything. When you start a character sheet, please let me know which slot you are hoping to fill, but be aware that if someone else finishes a character for that slot first, I will give it to them.

_EDIT_: One other idea I stumbled upon that I'm going to add for the campaign traits, each one now offers a choice between two Mythic Paths. It also bears reminding that the Mythic Paths are not tied to specific classes and work with all of them. 

*Traits and Pathes*
*Chance Encounter*: Trickerster, Marshel
*Child of the Crusade*: Marshal, Guardian
*Exposed to Awfulness*: Guardian, Archmage
*Riftwarden Orphan*: Archmage, Champion
*Stolen Fury*: Champion, Hierophant
*Touched by Divinity*: Hierophant, Trickster


----------



## Space_Titanium

I think I'll go with the Kellid - for some reason the idea seems to really gel in my mind.  I'll get a character sheet done up today.  Is there any specific way you want it posted?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

This sounds really cool to me - I'd love to play!

I'm intrigued by the idea of a Tiefling Paladin, seeking to prove to the world that one can overcome one's 'baser nature' through a will to good works and self-enlightenment.

Any chance you're using the alternate Tiefling heritages and abilities?


----------



## jackslate45

I have heard very little about this adventure path, so reading that description has gotten me all fired up.  

I was thinking a buff cleric of Iomedae, focusing on the Herosim and Tactics sub domains.


----------



## Space_Titanium

If you want to go buff, I'll focus on damage output as either a striker or blaster.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Also had an idea for a Wayang Bard as a skill monkey that could be pretty cool, if someone else wants to run the tank.


----------



## Space_Titanium

I have a character done up for perusal:

Jorgun Revndka (ranged inquisitor of Erastil, campaign trait Touched by Divinity)
-Family evacuated Sarkoris toward Mendev earning contempt of more "loyal" Kellids
-Struggled hard to help develop community for refugees
-Church noticed Jorgun's strong ties to Erastil, but due to his temperament and the schemes of the inquisitor sect Jorgun was trained to be fight demons
-Took the name "Reclaimer" instead of his family name

I have him all stated up and I'll flesh out his backstory later today.


----------



## 81Dagon

*Mowgli*: Alternate Teiflings heritages are definitely allowed! You can also use the alternate abilities table too if you want. Go for the Paladin over the bard, someone else can fill the skill monkey role. From what you written and the info I've gleaned from picking James Jacobs' brain, the Paladin sounds like it hits the themes of the adventure path right on the head.

*Space*: Looks very cool, I look forwards to seeing more! There's no specific style I prefer, but there are pelenty of places online where you could host a sheet to make it easier to create. 

*Jack*: I know how that feels! I originally was just going to get the path to supplement my blog, but after reading the Player's Guide, I had to run it too! Definitely a solid concept.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Excellent, the Paladin it is then! I'm on the road today (headed home from a wedding) but I should have something up tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Leif

I'm still intrigued, only now, I figure if Mowgli has time for it then I do, too, because we're in a number of the same games, and I suspect that his additional games outnumber mine.  So, if you'll still have me, put me down for a human cleric.  I see now that jackslate has dibs on the cleric.  So you have an Inquisitor, a Paladin, and a Cleric.  How's about if I contribute a Human Bard?

Oh yeah. Mowgli may only have time for this game because his character in my game just died.  Oh well, what the heck, I know I want to play......


----------



## 81Dagon

Wow, that was fast! It looks like the only thing that is still needed is an arcane blaster. At this rate, you'll all have full character sheets before I even have the adventure! For convenience sake, I've added a Map of the Worldwound to the bottom of the first post if anyone needs it.


----------



## Space_Titanium

I think it will come in handy, but I'm trying to avoid reading the Worldwound book and the map makes that difficult...


----------



## Elewan

I'd like to grab the last slot -- arcane blaster, is it?


----------



## Space_Titanium

That it is.  I believe what we have thus far is a paladin, inquisitor, cleric, and bard.


----------



## Shayuri

What level are the characters?

Oh, oops, looks like I'm late to the party. Hee hee.


----------



## Helfdan

Wow, this filled up fast!  If at any point you need a Kellid barbarian who was sent to the Worldwound to fight demons as a form of retribution for kin-slaying, let me know!  I can have it ready in a day!


----------



## Space_Titanium

Here's a copy of Jorgun for everyone to see.  I can easily say that I hate weight restrictions.

View attachment Jorgun.pdf

Edit: When fleshing out his story it makes sense to change Jorgun's age to 27.  I also have the background ready for reading.

View attachment Jorgun Revendka Backstory.docx


----------



## Leif

81Dagon said:


> Wow, that was fast! It looks like the only thing that is still needed is an arcane blaster. At this rate, you'll all have full character sheets before I even have the adventure!



If it'll make you feel better, I can seriously drag my feet putting my bard together to buy you some design time.  I have something of a gift in that department.


----------



## Leif

Hey, one thing -- I can't seem to locate my PH2 at the moment.  [No foot-dragging here, I really can't find the thing!]  I have one more place I can check tomorrow.  But if I can't find it, it's going to be tough for me to put together a Bard.  In that event, could I be allowed to play a Human Ardent, since I did find PH3?

Eeeesh!  Confusion reigns, apparently....


----------



## 81Dagon

I think you may need sleep Leif. You're confusing Pathfinder for 4e


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I have the crunchy bits (_sans_ equipment) done, other than some tweaking. Got a backstory outlined in my head and ready to be fleshed out, but it's not committed to paper yet.

I'll try to get the equipment and backstory finished up today.


----------



## fireinthedust

Arcane blaster coming up.  Wizard, thanks, who needs to study overcoming SR, or that's his cover story.  Dunno about school, I don't like summoning, but either abjuration or evocation should do.


----------



## jackslate45

@_*81Dagon*_ ,I am working on the finishing touches, and I had a question.  Are Aasimar allowed?  I know they were in ARG, but they are at 15 instead of the usual 13, so I was curious before I finished building Lune.

 @_*Mowgli*_, which extension in HeroLab allowed you to get that nice sheet.  That is really cool looking.


----------



## fireinthedust

I don't have Mythic, so I could use some help with information.  Archmage?  

Is there a player's package for Mythic?


----------



## Elewan

Wizard's done. It won't let me post a link yet.

Female Elf Wizard Evoker, Riftwarden Orphan

to fireinthedust: post 16



> Hananyelthia Mitholthir burns. She burns to avenge her parents. She burns to cleanse the Worldwound with a fire and passion offputting to her elven compatriots. In pursuing her magical studies, she pours that passion out into blasts of fire, ice and electricity.
> 
> Hannah was born shortly after the Worldwound opened. Her parents were founding members of the Riftwardens, and they and her older brother disappeared into the Worldwound just weeks after Hannah was born. Hannah was taken in by foster parents, also elves, in Kenabres. She has lived through all the crusades, and has burned to participate in all of them. Fortunately for her survival, her parents bestowed a magical geas upon her that she could not approach the Worldwound until attaining adulthood – an event that will occur in just a few days time. . .


----------



## Shayuri

Blargh! Jealous. Darn first-come-first-served games. Been wanting to try Mythic since I got the playtest files.

:-(


----------



## 81Dagon

Okay, some much needed replying is in order. 

*Space*: Jorgun looks excellent, you've got one of the spot! You don't need to take a flaw in exchange for the third trait, but if you want to, go for it. 

*Leif*: No need to slot down at all 

*Mowgli*: Also looks good! I wasn't expecting one of the Motherless, that will be a very interesting take on the Paladin. Do you know which of the Campaign traits you want to use? 

*Jack*: I have rather conflicted feelings about the Aasimar. I think they are powerful enough to warrant a +1 LA, as their race points indicate, but officially they don't and they are a very good fit for the AP. In other campaigns I might take issue, but in this one I'll let you use it as is. 

*Fire*: The Mythic rule official release for Download on Thursday, just like the Adventure Path. Unofficially, the Playtest rules are available for free on Paizo's website. Given the pace of PbP, by the time you need the mythic rules, they will have been released to the SRD and ultimately I will be flexible in making sure that you guys don't get screwed over by making decisions now without seeing the Mythic rules. It doesn't matter which campaign trait you pick to start, and Mythic Paths don't have to be tied to a certain class. 

*Elewan*: You don't have to post it as a file if you can copy the text over. You can also PM it to me if you are having trouble posting it.
*
Shay*: I will keep that in mind in the future.  Now you have dinosaurs and hobgoblins to go kill!

*Everyone*: You don't need it right this second, but I would appreciate it if you could find a picture that is close to representative of what your character looks like, since it will make my life with my maps a lot easier!


----------



## Shayuri

Yep, on it. Even if I somehow thought a hobgoblin was my flanking buddy for a second there.


----------



## fireinthedust

I'm having fun making a Wizard, I can be backup if it's first come first served.  Nice write up.  Would you want to be co-wizards?  I'd like the Riftwarden Orphan trait too, and would love to RP the sibling angle.  The other option is he's been exposed to too much, and his hair having gone prematurly white means "old man Orin" could have been Exposed to Awfulness.  I was thinking human, but the original build was Elf.  I'm going Conjurer to try something new.


----------



## Shayuri

Just curious...still can't find any reference as to what level this game starts at. Normally that means I'd assume level 1, but the tone of it seems higher power than that.

Not that I'm playing, but for future reference, I'm curious.


----------



## Space_Titanium

Shayuri - All of Paizo's Adventure Paths begin at level 1 if you work through all 6 books.  The Wrath of the Righteous path is a bit different in that Paizo's having it use their Mythic rules, a replacement of the old epic rules in 3e.

81Dagon - I took the drawback because I like having a weakness in a character.  Jorgun hasn't really met anyone outside of his clan or others in Mendev, and it makes sense that he'd be focused on his heritage to the exclusion of other cultures, although it may not come up much.  My avatar is an interpretation of the character, but I can send you the file if you need it.


----------



## jackslate45

It would not let me post her from work, but now that I'm home I present View attachment Luna Lightbringer.pdf.  I have the back story fragmented in my brain.  I'll put it to words tomorrow, but here is the outline:

-From young age, noticed birthmark on her left hand of Iomedae
-Went to investigate at local church, but church full of cultists.
-Cultists captured her to try and turn her
-Failed, and Luna escaped
-Went to Seventh Chruch in Absalom to find out more, and ended up being trained by them
-In transit to Mendev for 5th Crusade.

Seeing as we had no other front liner as of yet, I updated Luna to be more combat focused then before.


----------



## fireinthedust

Shayuri and jack slate, could the broken eagles ride again?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

81Dagon said:


> *Mowgli*: Also looks good! I wasn't expecting one of the Motherless, that will be a very interesting take on the Paladin. Do you know which of the Campaign traits you want to use?




There are quite a few that would work well with the background I have in mind - I've got it narrowed down to Stolen Fury or Touched by Divinity. The one I go with will depend on where I settle on the background.

Here are my pics - these are actually what I've been working on while I should've been working out his background . It took longer than I wanted to get his birthmark right, but I'm very happy with how it turned out.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[MENTION=95784]jackslate45[/MENTION]: That sheet is custom made by Ancient One over on the LoneWolf forums. You can find the thread here:

AncientOne's Custom Pathfinder Character Sheet. It's even sweeter than you think! He's put in on-screen controls so that you can customize where things are placed on the pages, drag and drop your gear to organize it (even dropping it into containers). Once you get it set up his updates come through the auto-update mechanism in HL.

It's been a long time since I got it set up for myself, but I'll poke around and see if I can figure out how it works and let you know.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Medjai Issa - Shining Knight of the Holy Light of Sarenrae*

OK, here he is in his entirety (with the caveat that I may tweak him if others have suggestions).

In case it's not plain from the backstory, I went with Touched by Divinity as his Campaign Trait.

I'll get a mini-stat block worked up after I get official notice that I've got a place in the game (crossing fingers).

The pic below is also a link to the Photobucket file for his pic, so it should work for you as a map icon 

Working on a true description as well, but in general - 6'3" and 205 lbs, very pale skin and black insectoid eyes are the heritage of his Qlippoth blood. Deep, raspy voice - sandpaper over whiskey.

_______________


----------



## Leif

81Dagon said:


> I think you may need sleep Leif. You're confusing Pathfinder for 4e



So I was, and I did need sleep more than you know!  Thanks.  I don't know how I got the idea that this was a 4E game, especially since Mowgli's participating!  Sorry about that.

Shoot, a Pathfinder Bard is easy-peasy to do!  I do think I'd like to adjust his race to Half-Elven, though, if that's ok?

[sblock=chargen info copied from 1st post]
The Info:

Number of PCs: Five
Classes: Any pathfinder class. Psionics are okay. 
Races: Any standard race is okay. I’ve also adapted several monstrous races to LA +0 (10-13 RP) versions using the rules of the ARG on my blog, which has a link below. I would be more than happy to allow you to use one of these races, or to work with you to create another 10 RP monstrous race if their background and motivations work with the campaign. 
Ability Scores: Generate using 20 point buy
HP: Full at first level, then half+1 at each level afterwards. 
Starting gold: Class standard
Alignment: Any non-evil, although I am willing to entertain the idea of neutral characters working for other forces of evil that are opposed to the Abyss (such as Hell) as long as they are willing to work with and take orders from Good PCs and NPCs, and as long the party still averages on the side of light and justice. See character tips below for more details. 
Background: Does not need to massive, but personal character arcs are part of this AP, so you need to give me enough to work with. I’m going be putting effort into tying your background in to the campaign, so please put the effort into your story first! Also, you get one campaign trait which should tie into your background
Traits: Everyone gets two, plus an additional campaign trait from the Wrath of the Righteous Player’s Guide. I’m willing to be flexible with the backstory behind each of these traits though, so you you don’t have to use them verbatim.

[sblock=copied Character tips]
How should you prepare for the dangers that await you in the Wrath of the Righteous Adventure Path? Just keep the following in mind when creating your character. These hints, suggestions, and character options are designed to help you create characters perfectly suited to jumping right into—and excelling over the course of—this mythic campaign.
Alignment: The theme of good versus evil is paramount throughout Wrath of the Righteous, more so than law versus chaos. Good-aligned characters make the most sense for this Adventure Path, be they lawful, neutral, or chaotic. Whether you play a lawful good hero or a character with more flexible morals, it’s important that your character be easily motivated to go to the Worldwound and fight demons. It‘s also a good idea, as in any campaign, to make your choice in a way that won’t be disruptive to the party. The disruption caused by bringing different alignments into the party will vary from group to group, so the best way to make sure that your choice works is to talk with your group about what you’re planning.
Bringing Friends: Friendly NPCs will be playing significant roles as allies throughout the Adventure Path, but that doesn’t mean you can’t bring your own friends. Small or Medium eidolons and animal companions will be more appropriate early in the campaign, and as early as the second adventure, larger companions and mounts will have numerous chances to shine. There are elements of travel, so you don’t need to elave your mount at home.
Classes: Wise generals use every tool available, and as such all disciplines are used in the fight against the demons of the Worldwound. You can find a place for a character of any class in Wrath of the Righteous, but some choices might seem especially appropriate. The paladin is an obvious choice, but any good-aligned religious class is certainly appropriate. This includes clerics (particularly with martial archetypes, like Crusader), inquisitors, or even oracles with the battle mystery. Cavaliers also make fine crusaders, particularly those sworn to the order of the star or to the various battlefield orders. Rangers who choose evil outsiders as their favored enemies are also particularly valuable. Though much of this Adventure Path concerns itself with martial elements and divine magic, it doesn’t leave out arcane casters. Sorcerers and wizards with talents for conjuration will find places to shine in the Adventure Path, and knowledge of the planes is important for those who fight against demonkind.
As you contemplate what class your character will be, consider the new options you will potentially have from Pathfinder RPG Mythic Adventures. Mythic paths are not tied to specific classes, but certain classes get more benefit out of particular paths.
Crusading Faiths: The faiths of Abadar, Iomedae, Sarenrae, Shelyn, and Torag are the most active among the crusaders of Mendev, although those of other good deities and empyreal lords (particularly Desna or the Empyreal Lord Pulura) have important roles to play as well. Faith in a deity is not required, but many of the allies and resources you’ll be encountering have ties to the good deities of Golarion.
Demons and Other Foes: Demons are the primary foes you’ll be facing in Wrath of the Righteous, but chaotic evil outsiders are far from the only enemies you’ll encounter. Humans, dwarves, and native outsiders are common as well, in the form of cultists and other opponents. Undead, aberrations, magical beasts, and vermin enemies will also be encountered relatively often.
Origins: People from all over the Inner Sea find their way north to Mendev, offering their swords to fight against the demons of the Worldwound. As such, your character can reasonably originate from anywhere in the Inner Sea. The Adventure Path begins in the crusader city of Kenabres, so make sure that your character has a reason to enlist in the fight and venture to Kenabres. The campaign begins on a holy day, so perhaps your character made a pilgrimage to Kenabres to celebrate the day prior to swearing herself or himself to the cause. A short primer on the city of Kenabres is included in this Player’s Guide on page 9.
Paladins: This Adventure Path is an excellent choice for paladin characters—not only are there a lot of foes paladins shine against, but from a roleplaying standpoint, the crusade against the Worldwound is tailor-made for paladins. Keep in mind, though, that there will be points during your adventure where things will look dark, and you will be presented with some difficult moral and ethical choices at times—in addition, make sure to read the notes on redemption on page 11.
Races: Outnumbered and facing an assault from evil outsiders, the crusade today has no compunctions regarding race when it comes to outfitting its forces. Able-bodied men and women from all races are welcome so long as they are willing to fight the good fight. At one time tieflings were distrusted and shunned, but now some of the fiend-blooded fight alongside aasimars while defending Mendev or striking against the horrors of the Worldwound. Many tiefling crusaders claim that their blood makes them the best suited to fighting demons, and they also have defenses that help them shrug off some of the demons’ deadliest attacks. 
In addition to defending the continent from demonic horror, a fair number of dwarves who have joined the crusades battle the Worldwound in hopes of reclaiming a lost Sky Citadel within its borders.
While nearly every human ethnicity in the Inner Sea region can be counted among those who fight against the Worldwound, some say the Kellids are the most passionate about healing the Abyssal wound. Their homeland of Sarkoris fell when the Worldwound opened, and many Kellids in Mendev’s army fight not only to ensure the safety of future generations, but also to redeem their ruined homeland.
Redemption: Not every evil NPC in Wrath of the Righteous is meant to be killed. Now and then, you’ll encounter NPCs who are working hard to be redeemed, or otherwise working against their evil natures. Wrath of the Righteous will give characters several opportunities to redeem and guide NPCs and organizations alike toward the path of righteousness. Redemption might also be a personal mission for your character. Perhaps your character decided to fight for the crusades as a way to purge a tainted past.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon

*Fire*: I think all we'll need is one arcane caster for now. Sorry. 

*Shay*: Space is right, I thought I had included it in the original post, but I must not have. 

*Jack*: Stats look good, I think we have frontline duty covered, so you can tinker it back if you want, but I have no doubt some extra front line won't hurt. Outline skeleton look promising!

*Mowgli*: Looks great! I wasn't quite sure about the apperance at first, but once I read your description of his eyes being like a bugs it made sense. You've got the Tank spot held down. Everything seems good, although I think you are missing your 1/day spell that's a part of you campaign trait. Also, see the note immediately below. 

*Space and Mowgli*: So both of you have gone with the same campaign trait. The Player's Guide suggests that if this happens both characters should worship the same god, but could we try and work it another way? Perhaps you have both felt a pull towards the other's god to a lesser degree than your own and/or perhaps your characters have met each other before? I don't think either character change faiths to accommodate the Player's Guide advice makes sense, since both faiths are core to your concepts. 

I don't want to railroad you guys at all here, but I have been paying attention to JJs spoilers about the importance of the traits in further adventures, so I'm trying to head things off ahead of time, account for what I don't know and not give up the goat on what I do know all at once, all while making the story (which I only have a vague outline of) make sense. In the end, its your characters, so its up to you! I leave it in your more than capable hands. 

*Leif*: Completely fine!

*Elewan*: Got your PM, you've got the Arcane spot! All I'll need now is a picture please.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*RE: Appearance* - Yeah, I was having a hard time reconciling Motherless physical traits and a 14 Charisma (I know, I know - Charisma is personality not appearance ), plus the rendering software I use doesn't do chitinous plates (his Armor of the Pit feat) very well. But I'm a tinkerer, and I've got a few ideas to roughen him up a little. I'll put in some black clawlike fingernails, and big hornstubs on his head could be his natural armor from the neck up. The rest of his plates are covered by clothes. I've also got to put his his prehensile tail yet; that should de-humanize him even more. And you can only see his fangs when he smiles . . .

*RE: Trait* - I've got to make the campaign trait in the HeroLab editor so I can put in that first level spell. Alternatively, I did almost go with the Stolen Fury trait. Given the suggestions for traits from JJ, would it be better for me to alter his backstory a little and do that? I'd keep the bits about dreams from Sarenrae since I like it too much to give up, but it would be fluff only rather than granting the trait. He doesn't really need the holy symbol, as he wears his on his forehead. I won't feel railroaded at all, as I like both of those traits a lot; I totally understand about the struggles with how much to enforce things. I've started a couple of APs as soon as the first installment came out and then had to make adjustments down the road 'cause I didn't know everything I needed when the game started.


----------



## 81Dagon

Hmm, tough call. I recall that Jack's using Stolen Fury as part of Luna's background. Maybe the cultists tried to use both she and Medjai in the same ritual and they escaped together at some point? Their is a certain symmetry to having an aasimar and a tiefling in an unholy ritual. The two of the having a preexisting relationship and correspondence over the years could add an interesting spin, if Jack's okay with it. Either trait should be workable in the end.

*Edit - Creepy Detail Suggestions*: 
Feel free to take or leave as you like.
- Octopus tentacle instead of a tongue.
- Tiny insect antenna instead of eyebrow hair.
- 'Horns' that twitch and move independently.
- Tiny spider legs ringing the palm of the hand.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I think it would be easier - and probably better for the campaign as far as sharing traits - to work that in than to try to shoehorn two different faiths into the Touched by Divinity trait. Jack and I have a good history here on the boards and have shared backgrounds with other characters as well so it shouldn't be a problem, but I'll PM him just in case.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Nice suggestions! The horns that move independently sparked the notion of his chitinous plates moving around under his skin . . . that should work nicely, I think.


----------



## jackslate45

*Re: (Recruiting) Pathfinder: Wrath of the Righteous*

I have no problem with it.  I'll try and get the background up sometime later today.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Jack and I are collaborating on a shared backstory that shows some good promise both for character history and future RP opportunities.

I'm also working to "dirty up" the portrait previously posted, and I'm liking it more and more as I work. Once we get our stories straight and I get the pic finished I'll put up a completed character post.

(Man, I hope this game goes the distance - I'm very excited about this crew and this character!)


----------



## Elewan

This game is looking great so far. I"m excited to play will all of you. I need to do some more posts before it will let me do pictures, so I'm PM'ing Hannah's picture to *81Dagon*


----------



## jackslate45

*Re: (Recruiting) Pathfinder: Wrath of the Righteous*

Question,  what year do we start this AP?


----------



## Space_Titanium

General rule is that the AP takes place in the year it's written, so 2013 -> 4713


----------



## 81Dagon

Space is on the money again.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Medjai Issa - Shining Knight of the Holy Light of Sarenrae*

[sblock=Stat Block]*Medjai Issa*
Male Qlippoth-Spawn Tiefling Paladin (Warrior of the Holy Light, Shining Knight) 1
LG Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+1; *Senses *Darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +2
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *17, touch 11, flat-footed 16 (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)
*HP *11 (1d10+1)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+1, *Will *+4; +2 Trait Bonus vs. Charm and Compulson
*Resist *Cold 5, Electricity 5, Fire 5
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *
. . GreatSword +5 (2d6+6/19-20/x2)
. . EarthBreaker +5 (2d6+6/x3)
. . Dagger +5 (1d4+4/19-20/x2)
. . Cestus +5 (1d4+4/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *Smite Evil (1/day)
*Spell-Like Abilities *Blur (1/day), Detect Evil (At will)
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *18, *Dex *12, *Con *11, *Int *8, *Wis *14, *Cha *14
*BAB *+1; *CMB *+5; *CMD *16
*Feats *Armor of the Pit
*Traits *Birthmark, Demon Smiter (1/day), Stolen Fury
*Skills *Acrobatics -1, Climb +2, Fly -1, Ride +3, Stealth -1, Survival +4, Swim +2
*Languages *Abyssal, Common
*SQ *Aura of Good, Prehensile Tail
*Other Gear *Lamellar Leather Armor, Greatsword, Earth breaker, Dagger (2), Cestus, Backpack (12 @ 34 lbs), Bedroll, Belt pouch (1 @ 1 lbs), Grappling hook, Mug/tankard, Rope, Trail rations (6), Waterskin (2), Whetstone, 5 GP, 8 SP, 6 CP
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Aura of Good (Ex)* The paladin has an Aura of Good with power equal to her class level.
*Birthmark* +2 Save vs. Charm & Compulsion
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Demon Smiter (1/day)* When fighting demons, +4 on a single Attack Roll.
*Detect Evil (At will) (Sp)* You can use Detect Evil at will (as the spell).
*Prehensile Tail* Your tail can retrieve small objects on your person as a swift action.
*Smite Evil (1/day) (Su)* +2 to hit, +1 to damage, +2 deflection bonus to AC when used.
*Stolen Fury* +2 CMB vs. Demons 
--------------------
[/sblock]

[sblock=History]_Pain . . . burning agony in wrists and lungs . . . nightmare images flash, images of hideous faces, fangs and horns, cruel flame yellow eyes and horrific voices filling the my mind . . . I must do as they instruct . . . must allow them their cruel domination . . . the strength to resist is all but gone!

And then, from somewhere, a rush of calm warmth, an island of serenity within the storm of assault. The infusion of strength bolsters my failing will, shores up the crumbling walls of my soul. I awake . . ._

Dreams of my time in that hell hole now come few and far between. I remember little of what happened there, but the one memory that is always clear is that of the beautiful girl hanging chained from the wall opposite, of the calm clarity in her emerald eyes as she gazes on my misshapen form.

_Those eyes glance down, directing my own gaze to the keys on the nearby table. Cautiously, carefully, my long tail feels its way across the small space and wraps itself around the means of our escape. First to my own locks, and then to those binding Green-Eyes to the wall, I apply the keys . . . quietly, oh so quietly . . ._

The next few minutes are a blur of frantic activity, of panicked running through twisting passages and up winding stairs, until Green-Eyes and I burst through a door and into Sarenrae’s blessed sunlight, beaming down on a crowded Absalom street.

Long story short, we stuck together for the next few days. Green-Eyes introduced herself as Luna, on her way to Absalom to enter service to Iomedae. Good thing she was there, too, ‘cause I had no idea where I was. The last thing I remembered before waking up in that place was falling asleep – after my nightly beating at the hands of my loving roommates - in my cot at the orphanage in Sethis, 300 miles south. She took me with her to the temple of Iomedae, where they let me crash for a few days while I got myself sorted out. For the first time in my wretched life, I found myself wanting to do right by someone. Until then I’d been a rotten soul, bitter and angry. But the Seventh Church was not exactly to my liking, nor I to theirs, in spite of my friendship with Luna. A little too strict for my tastes, and not apt to overlook the all-too-obvious signs of my heritage. After a few days I found myself once more wandering the streets of the Ascendent Court, determined to find another haven before the Greycloaks happened across me and put me out on my arse.

Sanctuary came in the form of the Temple of the Shining Star, and in that place I at last found the acceptance for which I’d been longing. The Dawnflower teaches that none are beyond redemption, and when she saw the mark on my forehead – the birthmark that had been the spark for no few of my childhood scraps – the Bey herself took up the challenge of bringing my scarred and twisted soul into the peace of Sarenrae. It took longer than she thought it would, and by the time she’d pounded some semblance of manners, training and education through the armor of my skull and into my woefully inept brain she was an old lady.

Much time was spent trying to figure out what happened to Luna and me that night when we met. The priests were determined that there was no way my soul should have been able to resist the forces brought against it during that ritual, and truthfully I was more than a little confused myself. They finally decided, after a few long palavers with the priests at the Seventh Church and with Luna and me, that some part of her blessed soul must’ve been grafted onto my own demonic . . . whatever it is I have. And to my shame, a part of my own essence must’ve corrupted her purity as well. My soul-sib swears her conviction that everything that happened was as it should be, and that she can never repay me for saving her life . . . but I believe it’s me that owes the debt, for without that little piece of her purity I’d have no soul at all. Still, I wonder at the cost, and at night when the dreams come and the suspicion fills my mind that she’s not paid, I’m wracked with guilt at my responsibility for that spark of darkness in Luna Lightbringer - my _friend_.[/sblock]

[sblock=Description]Medjai stands six feet three inches tall and weighs in at a wiry 205 pounds. His skin is dead white and completely hairless. His eyes are over-large, glittering black faceted orbs lacking both pupil and iris. Bony plates writhe and shift about under his skin, protecting skull and vital organs. His hands are long-fingered, and those fingers are slightly bulbous at the last joint; both finger- and toe-nails are slightly clawed and charcoal gray. A long, prehensile tail is in near-constant sinuous motion around both Medjai and anyone or anything within it's reach; it lightly caresses any such person or object almost as though it's an extension of Medjai's other senses.

The Motherless dresses in blacks, grays and browns. While there's no disguising its nature or protective purpose his armor has more the look of clothing. He displays his weapons prominently.[/sblock]

[sblock=Picture & Portrait]





​[/sblock]
_______________




[sblock=MiniStats]
*[SIZE=+1]Medjai Issa[/SIZE]*
Male Lawful Good Qlippoth Tiefling (Motherless)
Paladin (Shining Knight/Warrior of the Holy Light) 01

*Init* +1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-Footed* 16
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +1, *Will* +4

*Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*  GreatSword * +5 (2d6+6, 19/x2)
*  EarthBreaker * +5 (2d6+6, 20/x3)
*  Dagger * +5 (+2 Ranged, 10') (1d4+4, 19/x2)
*  Cestus * +5 (1d4+4)
*  Lamellar (Leather) Armor* (+4 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)

*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 14

*Condition* None
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi

If you end up needed a spare I had an idea for an aasimar horse lord ranger with Stolen Fury campaign trait. Might not be the ideal skill monkey but I think it would still add some depth.


----------



## jackslate45

Space_Titanium said:


> General rule is that the AP takes place in the year it's written, so 2013 -> 4713






81Dagon said:


> Space is on the money again.




Thanks guys.  Work dragged on longer than I was hoping for, so I am a little late in starting my background.  Hopefully I can get it done in the next few hours.


----------



## Leif

*Leif's Half-Elf Bard*

Calloh now complete.  He's even more complete and more correct now.

[sblock=Leif's Bard, Calloh]
Calloh  [pronounced “callow”]
Half-Elf
Bard 1
0 XP

[sblock=Ability Point Buy, 20 pts]
S11 (1pts)
D14 (5pts)
C12 (2pts)
I14 (5 pts)
W12 (2 pts) 
C16 (5 pts=14) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]

Final Ability Scores at L1:
S11 +0
D14 +2
C12 +1
I14 +2
W12 +1
C16 +3

AC: 17 [10+3+2+2]
HP: 9

SAVES:
Fort: +1
Ref:  +4
Will:  +3
+2 on saves vs. Fear effects

SKILLS 6+2=8 pts / Level  [these may not agree with the sheet in the IC thread now.  This is outdated and the IC version is correct.]
Bluff 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Concentration 0 rank +1 wis +2 feat bonus = +3
Diplomacy 1 rank +3 Cha = +4
Disable Device 0 rank +2 Dex = +2
Knowledge (Planes) 1 rank +2 Int = +3
Perception 0 rank +1 Wis = +1
Perform (Lute) 1 rank +3 Cha +3 Feat Bonus = +7
Profession (Musician) 1 rank +1 Wis = +2
Sleight of Hand 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Stealth 1 rank +2 Dex = +3
Use Magic Device 1 rank +3 Cha = +4

FEATS 1+1 racial (skill focus)
Weapon Focus (Short Bow)
Skill Focus (Perform)

SPELLS [Per Day:  L0 - at-will, L1 - 1]
Daze - 0
Detect Magic - 0
Summon Instrument - 0
Read Magic – 0
Cure Light Wounds - 1
Hypnotism - 1

PP
GP  5
SP  4
CP

EQUIPMENT [105 gp starting funds]
Studded Leather Armor [25 gp, +3 AC]
Heavy Wooden Shield [7 gp, +2 AC]
Longsword [15 gp, 1d8 damage]
Daggers 2 [@ 2 gp, 1d4 damage]
Short Bow [30 gp, 1d6 damage]
Arrows [1 gp, #20] [ _ used]
Lute, Exceptional Quality [14 gp] [3 gp is ordinary cost]
Waterskin [1 gp]
Trail Rations 3 days [@ 5 sp per day]
Backpack [2 gp]
Bedroll [1 sp]
Traveler's Outfit [1 gp]


Traits;  1. Riftwarden Orphan [campaign trait]    2. Courageous   3.  Anatomist

History:  Calloh was born to two adventurers, his mother was an elf champion and his father a human wizard.  They were both Riftwardens who adventured into the Worldwound on a secret mission soon after Calloh was born.  They left their newborn son with trusted allies, perhaps knowing that their odds of returning were slim.  In any case, they met their doom in the Worldwound.  Not long after their departure, the foster parents that they had chosen for their son noticed that a mark had appeared on the inside of Calloh's right leg – The Sign of the Seeker's Spiral.  [Riftwarden Orphan Trait bonus of +2 on Concentration checks.]  The mysterious circumstances of his parents' deaths sparked an insatiable curiosity in Calloh.  When he grew up, he was so intent on making new discoveries and learning new things that he almost seemed fearless when it came to new places, experiences, people, and creatures.  [Courageous Trait bonus of +2 on Saves vs. Fear Effects.]  Now that Calloh has fully come of age, he seeks to learn the destiny of his parents, hoping against hope that he may somehow find them alive and be able to bring them home safely.  For his last trait, Calloh chooses Anatomist, which gives him +1 on rolls to confirm critical hits.
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon

*Mowgli*: Looks and sounds sweet!

*Kaodi*: Looks like we've got everything set already. Sorry. I'll keep you in mind if the need arises. 

*Jack*: No worries, it happens. Do what you need to do, I'll need a little time too. 

*Leif*: Looks good, although you get one more basic trait if you want it. The background looks good. Just head's up, it will end up tying in with Hannah's (as played by Elewan) eventually, but fortunately I can take care of that all form my side. Sound good?

*Elewan*: Hannah's picture, as requested. 
[sblock=Hannah]


[/sblock]

*Everyone*: It's sitting on my iPad right now. First map should be done by the time Jack finishes his stuff up. Get ready for a wild ride!


----------



## 81Dagon

*Everyone*: Just a heads up, while there will be plenty of bashing cultist heads and kicking demonic butt, social skills will definitely be important too, especially diplomacy.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Normally, you'd think a Paladin would be pretty good at that . . .

My guy ain't too smart, though . . .  One skill point per level doesn't stretch too far - he'll be eighth level before he can even get one rank in each of his class skills (not counting crafts and professions)


----------



## Leif

I made some small changes to Calloh's skills, in part because I had chosen one that's not a class skill for Bards and in part due to the DM's hint.

I also shifted his Weapon Focus trait from longsword to Short Bow.  Might as well stack all the bonuses I can.

Thanks for the heads-up on the additional trait.  I'll see about that soon, unless I forget.  Got 'er done!


----------



## jackslate45

Thankfully, Luna has ranks in both Diplomacy and Sense motive.  Speaking of which, I finished the backstory, and have attached it.

View attachment Luna Backstory.docx


----------



## Space_Titanium

I would love to take Diplomacy and Bluff, but I went with skills that made Jorgun self-sufficient for the time being.  I'll keep them in mind for second level though.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*All Done!*

Medjai's all finished up, including backstory. Final version is in Post 52 of this thread.

A PDF of his character sheet is attached to that post as well.


----------



## Space_Titanium

Very cool guys.  I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## 81Dagon

*Social Interactions: *This is going to come up pretty quickly, so I may as well go over it now. For social interactions, especially including diplomacy, I prefer roleplaying to roll playing. What I mean is, when you want to make a diplomacy check (or a bluff, intimidate etc...) type out what you want to say first, then make your roll and provide a link (I use invisible castle personally). If you duff the roll, depending on what you said and how it would be perceived by the NPC you are dealing with, I may give you a bonus or fiat the roll. Also, if you have something to add, but don't feel like its a good idea to make the check yourself, please use the aid another action! Particularly good additions could yield anywhere between a +2 to a +4 bonus! 


The below is posted in the game thread, but I’m going to repeat it hear for connivence. 

Everyone please make your introductory post. Please include with that post an sblock containing either your character sheet or a link to the file. Please do not make your second post until everyone has introduced themselves so that all of the character sheets are in one easy to access place. When you are speaking, please change the test to one, easy to read colour!


Game thread is live!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[MENTION=6677066]Space_Titanium[/MENTION] I just got the early access release of RealmWorks and thought a good way to learn the ins and outs would be to use it to keep up with this game. I've got all the PCs in, but I can't find a pic for Jorgun - is there one in this thread that I'm missing? If not, could you send me your pic?


----------



## Space_Titanium

[MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] I've got it here.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Nice one! Thanks!


----------



## 81Dagon

Okay, since the game is filled, I've converted this thread to and Out-of-Character thread. 

Right now you're eyes are still adjusting to the dark. Luna and Medjai have realized that their darkvision is starting to return, albeit extremely slowly, they can't actually see where they are, just vague shapes. Think about what its like when you're outside in the bright sun, then go in to a really dark room all of a sudden. No one else can see anything other than black.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Dagon, would you mind using a lighter blue for the NPC speech? I use the legacy (dark) format as it's easier on my old eyes, and that dark blue is really hard for me to read. If not I can highlight it and read it more easily, but I thought I'd ask


----------



## Space_Titanium

Perhaps this is the best place for my question: seeing how I'm new to the pbp, I need a good solution for dice rolling.  I tried signing up for Invisible Castle and have yet to receive a registration e-mail, and I can't seem to get the dice roller that was supposedly released on the site.  Any other suggestions?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

They haven't put the ENWorld dice roller back into action after the last huge attack/update to the site. Did you check your spam filter for the IC e-mail?

In the meantime, http://coyotecode.net/ has a roller as well. I don't like it as much as I do Invisible Castle, but it'll get the job done until you get your IC account.

Or if you'd like for now, you can give me your Heal bonus and I'll roll on IC for you.


----------



## Space_Titanium

Mowgli said:


> They haven't put the ENWorld dice roller back into action after the last huge attack/update to the site. Did you check your spam filter for the IC e-mail?
> 
> In the meantime, http://coyotecode.net/ has a roller as well. I don't like it as much as I do Invisible Castle, but it'll get the job done until you get your IC account.
> 
> Or if you'd like for now, you can give me your Heal bonus and I'll roll on IC for you.



Coyote Code will work for now, thanks.  One other question - what's the bbcode for spoiler tags with different titles?  Dagon has been changing his to say ooc and I'm curious how to do it.


----------



## 81Dagon

Space_Titanium said:


> Coyote Code will work for now, thanks.  One other question - what's the bbcode for spoiler tags with different titles?  Dagon has been changing his to say ooc and I'm curious how to do it.



(sblock=what you want to say)(/sblock). Just change the () to [].


----------



## Space_Titanium

81Dagon said:


> (sblock=what you want to say)(/sblock). Just change the () to [].




Thank you thank you.  I'll start using that now.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

And if you want to get fancy and display the exact code when you're giving instructions, you can use the "noparse" tags. I'll use them to demonstrate:

[noparse]The "noparse" tags look like this.[/noparse]

So, to use custom titles in your sblocks, you'd do [sblock=Custom Title]Blah Blah Blah[/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium

Very cool.


----------



## Leif

Not to be nitpicky, but it's actually (sblock=Your Descriptor for what you want to say)What you want to say(/sblock), where the () are changed to [].

Oh, and Space_Titanium, the next time you see something cool in a post and wonder how they did that, just 







> the post and you'll see how the code was entered.  Just remember to use the Back Arrow when you get through looking, and then you won't have to actually make the post you started, unless you really _want_ to post it.
> 
> Mowgs put these instructions up just ahead of me.


----------



## Space_Titanium

I will keep that it in mind.  It'll come in handy as a get the hang of the forum.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Leif said:


> Mowgs put these instructions up just ahead of me.




HA! I hardly _ever_ pull off a Ninja


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:


> HA! I hardly _ever_ pull off a Ninja



You sure NINJA'D me, darn you!  But I really don't mind, because you taught me the stuff about the noparse tags.  That's really cool!  I had to check out your source code to fully get it, though.


----------



## Space_Titanium

Glad to see we're all learning something today.  Any chance we're going to need the Mythic rules fairly soon?  I'm still waiting on my subscriptions to ship to get access to the PDF.


----------



## 81Dagon

Space_Titanium said:


> Glad to see we're all learning something today.  Any chance we're going to need the Mythic rules fairly soon?  I'm still waiting on my subscriptions to ship to get access to the PDF.



Not a chance. Forum games usually go pretty slowly, so I can guarantee that you'll get the pdf long in advance of needing them. The pace can be a good thing and a bad thing, depending on when people post and how busy life gets. I'm really hoping that I'm not swamped with marking when the school year starts in a couple weeks, but we'll see. As long as people still want to play this though, I'm going to keep it going, because this AP is epic.


----------



## Space_Titanium

81Dagon said:


> Not a chance. Forum games usually go pretty slowly, so I can guarantee that you'll get the pdf long in advance of needing them. The pace can be a good thing and a bad thing, depending on when people post and how busy life gets. I'm really hoping that I'm not swamped with marking when the school year starts in a couple weeks, but we'll see. As long as people still want to play this though, I'm going to keep it going, because this AP is epic.




It'll be my second year of teaching, actually, so I feel your pain.  I should be able to post frequently since I moved into a very small place with no tabletop groups from what I can find.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

81Dagon said:


> As long as people still want to play this though, I'm going to keep it going, because this AP is epic.




That's great to hear. I expect the pace will ebb and flow, but barring unpredictable RL events I expect I'm in for the long haul.


----------



## Leif

Beware, Space_Titanium, PBP games almost never have this much action this quickly!  In all my (6) years here, this is the fastest I have EVER seen a game develop!


----------



## Space_Titanium

Leif said:


> Beware, Space_Titanium, PBP games almost never have this much action this quickly!  In all my (6) years here, this is the fastest I have EVER seen a game develop!




I figured as much, which is why it doesn't concern me.  Keeping this pace up during the semester would be difficult.


----------



## Leif

I hate to be min-maxer, but can I change Calloh's weapon from a longsword to a rapier and change his feat from weapon focus to weapon finesse?  This will allow him to use his Dex bonus in place of Str.


----------



## 81Dagon

Leif said:


> I hate to be min-maxer, but can I change Calloh's weapon from a longsword to a rapier and change his feat from weapon focus to weapon finesse?  This will allow him to use his Dex bonus in place of Str.



Yeah, go for it.


----------



## Space_Titanium

I've updated my character sheet using a new program, meaning that all the modifiers should be corrects.   I posted the new sheet on the first post in the play thread.
 [MENTION=78724]81Dagon[/MENTION] - I did have one issue while I worked through the program and couldn't select the Zeal Inquisition from the program.  Would you mind if I kept it as the Valor Inquisition as it now states, or should I keep the Zeal Inquisition in mind as we play?


----------



## Leif

[sblock=OOC]If you're going to switch to the Bard, Mowgs, I guess I could surrender the spot to you.  I have no interest in playing another warrior just now, so i guess I'd just bow out rather than have too many bards.  we _have_ always talked about getting the Band back together, though....[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon

Leif said:


> [sblock=OOC]If you're going to switch to the Bard, Mowgs, I guess I could surrender the spot to you.  I have no interest in playing another warrior just now, so i guess I'd just bow out rather than have too many bards.  we _have_ always talked about getting the Band back together, though....[/sblock]



Woah, woah, woah, did I miss something here?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Leif said:


> [sblock=OOC]If you're going to switch to the Bard, Mowgs, I guess I could surrender the spot to you.  I have no interest in playing another warrior just now, so i guess I'd just bow out rather than have too many bards.  we _have_ always talked about getting the Band back together, though....[/sblock]






81Dagon said:


> Woah, woah, woah, did I miss something here?




Nope - I think Leif glommed onto my old post from when I was still pondering character concepts. I'm *very* happy with Medjai as-is . I'm diggin' the whole party, actually!


----------



## Space_Titanium

Good to know.  i think we've got a good balance going on so far.


----------



## Elewan

Hey gang. I made this web page to keep track of who's who, and what everyone looks like. I'd like to get a description of Jorgun and Calloh to complete it. Thanks!

https://sites.google.com/site/wrathoftherighteouspbp/


----------



## Elewan

Also, if you guys want to standardize a bit, here's how I'm formatting my posts. The URL section is just what you get on photobucket when you choose the IMG thumb option on the link section except the [IMG] tags are replaced with [align=left]

I just keep it in a text file and fill in the content inside the[INDENT] tags. No pressure, but I think it would make the thread look better and easier to parse.

[section][URL=http://smg.photobucket.com/user/TuringComplete/media/Hannah.jpg.html][align=left]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/TuringComplete/th_HannahAvatar.jpg[/align][/URL]
[SIZE=3][B]Hannah, Female Elf Wizard 1[/B][/SIZE][INDENT=3]


[/INDENT][/section][sblock=Character Sheet][/sblock]


----------



## Space_Titanium

Here's a short blurb.  Feel free to edit as you will:

A savage  looking man, Jorgun Revedka stands a hair above 6 feet yet his rough  appearance makes him seem taller.  He wears an odd combination of  traditional Kellid garb and religious finery, a sign to most that he's  not to be taken lightly.  Jorgun's devotion to Erastil hangs clearly off  his neck, shining silver light when he's moving about in the sunlight.   The man is never seen without a pack full of survival gear hanging from  his back, but most fixate on the large sword strapped beneath the bag,  much to their detriment - anyone who has seen Jorgun use his bow know  that the simple piece of wood is by far the deadlier weapon in his  hands.  Few can say that they've enjoyed dealing with the inscrutable  Kellid, but fewer still can claim he's wronged them.


----------



## Leif

*Calloh, half-elf bard*

Here's a description of Calloh:

Calloh stands 5 feet, eleven-and-one-half inches tall and weighs 168 pounds soaking wet.  A bruiser he is not, but he always has a song or a joke prepared for almost any occasion.  Somtimes, though, he is more introspective and prone to bouts of sullen moodiness.   These never last long, however, and he quickly resumes his more pleasant demeanor.  Calloh believes that he inherited his reddish brown hair from his human father, but this is pure speculation on his part for not only does he not know what color his father's hair is/was, he doesn't even know if he is the product of a human-elf union or whether both of his parents are true-breeding half-elves.  He suspects that he is the fruit of an inter-racial tryst, though, both because he sometimes has some difficulty with the elvish language, and also because he tends to prefer human music.


----------



## Elewan

Thanks!


----------



## Space_Titanium

No worries Elewan.  The sit looks really cool by the way.


----------



## Leif

Elewan said:


> Thanks!



Not at all, Sir, and thank YOU for putting that site together!


----------



## 81Dagon

Yeah, it looks really sweet! Want some character blurbs for what you know about the NPCs and Enemies already too?

*Edit*: Also, this is a mostly irrelevant, but very cool aside that you should go check out!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...ated-in-Lego-by-Mihai-Mihu.html?frame=2219919


----------



## Space_Titanium

Okay, those sets were cool.  And freaky.


----------



## Leif

Very, very cool!


----------



## Elewan

81Dagon said:


> Yeah, it looks really sweet! Want some character blurbs for what you know about the NPCs and Enemies already too?




Yeah. That would be great!

Also, those Lego sets are disturbing.


----------



## 81Dagon

Elewan said:


> Yeah. That would be great!
> 
> Also, those Lego sets are disturbing.




Okay, that will be project for today.

Also, please feel free to go to town on that fly, I just had to de-maggot my fridge because someone over decided it would be a good idea to unplug it and not chuck out all of the food that was in the freezer.

*Edit:
*
_Villains_

*Khorramzadeh the Storm King - The Balor Lord of Iz*

Although he is something of a newcomer to the Worldwound, all of Mendev knows of Khorramzadeh the Storm King. He made a dramatic entrance to the war in 4692 AR by attacking Kenabres, and now he returns to finish that job by slaying the ancient silver dragon Terendelev and laying the fortress-city to waste. Khorramzadeh is identified by his unique control of electricity - his body is often wreathed in lightning instead of flame.

Either of the below images may be used, as both depict the Storm King


----------



## 81Dagon

*Allies 
Aravashnial*
A elven man from Kyonin who became trapped with you during the fall of Kenabres. He has only lived in Mendev for the last two years, but in that time Aravash has mentored Hannah as part of the Riftwardens and has appeared to develop some history with Horgus Gwerm, having accused him of being a demon cultist in days past. 



*Anevia Tirabade*
A human woman who became trapped with you during the fall of Kenabres. Her wife is a paladin named Irabeth and appears to also have some history with the noble Horgus Gwerm.



*Horgus Gwerm*
A human man who became trapped with you during the fall of Kenabres. Gwerm is a rather insufferable noble who, while certainly intellectually talented, also has a tendency to be a know-it-all. He has some form of history with Anevia and Aravashnial, whom he clearly has no love lost for.



EDIT: Okay, that's all the NPCs you should know by now. I've also added the Website link to the first page of this thread.


----------



## Elewan

Alright. Everyone's up to date. I hope people find it useful.


----------



## Leif

*Answering question from IC thread*



81Dagon said:


> [sblock=occ]
> Something I've been meaning to ask, on the topic of those last few lines... How much do people want to develop relationships with NPCs, romantic or otherwise, for your characters? The AP definitely has a core cast of NPCs but do you want to develop other ties outside those that are already included? Also, is anyone planning on taking Leadership or other cohort granting abilities?
> [/sblock]



I can definitely see Calloh as taking Leadership and becoming the leader of a 'band' of bards.  I can also envision him attracting a flock of groupies, but perhaps not so many with comments like that recent 'get laid' deal.  Or, assuming groupies are of questionable moral fiber, maybe even more of them in that case?


----------



## 81Dagon

Leif said:


> I can definitely see Calloh as taking Leadership and becoming the leader of a 'band' of bards.  I can also envision him attracting a flock of groupies, but perhaps not so many with comments like that recent 'get laid' deal.  Or, assuming groupies are of questionable moral fiber, maybe even more of them in that case?



Given your current location, the variability in morality and ethics could prove interesting... 
Followup question then, do you know when you plan on taking Leadership?


----------



## Leif

81Dagon said:


> Given your current location, the variability in morality and ethics could prove interesting...
> Followup question then, do you know when you plan on taking Leadership?



Possibly at either 3rd or 5th lavel.  Then again, there may be other Feat choices that would be better suited to our situation at that time.  I'm just responding from a "We gotta get THE BAND back together" frame of reference.  IOW, that's Calloh's long-term goal, but necessities of the moment could easily trump that consideration.  Clear as mud?  I know, me, too...


----------



## Space_Titanium

81Dagon said:


> [sblock=occ]
> Something I've been meaning to ask, on the topic of those last few  lines... How much do people want to develop relationships with NPCs,  romantic or otherwise, for your characters? The AP definitely has a core  cast of NPCs but do you want to develop other ties outside those that  are already included? Also, is anyone planning on taking Leadership or  other cohort granting abilities?
> [/sblock]



I'm definitely interested in developing  relationships with the NPCs, which I've already attempted (even if the  die rolls aren't on my side), although I'm fine with the AP characters  as-is.  The only other character I can think of to add would be Jorgun's  mentor, but I never saw that as playing a large role in the campaign.

I'm not touching Leadership.  I can't say I'm a fan of the feat.


----------



## Elewan

I think the NPC's are fine. I plan to get an improved familiar, but I don't plan to take leadership.


----------



## jackslate45

I might get leadership; it honestly depends on how much leading Luna actually does... but right now it is not in the plan

EDTI:
Also, here are the people who have been successful in joining in Luna's prayer:
Calloh
Jorgun
Hannah
Aravashnial?
Anieva?
  @_*81Dagon*_ , let me know if i need to add 4 more for Aravashnial and Anieva.  Luna is going to try to convince Horgus just so EVERYONE is joining.  Teamwork and all that...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I've never had a character with the Leadership feat - probably won't start now. But I don't know for sure. Heck, I still haven't even decided which Divine Bond to take . . .

Flavor-wise, Medjai's not the sort to seek out followers, but I could see him collecting one by accident and then not really knowing what to do with him/her. He really doesn't even see himself as 'worthy' of his priesthood, much less of the kind of loyalty that would cause others to follow him.

(Also, he joined the prayer; his efforts just weren't very helpful )


----------



## 81Dagon

Okay, well that's helpful to know since I can start seeding cohorts into the adventure ahead of time now. I was planning on adding some extra NPCs for flavour too, so I guess we'll see where it goes. 



jackslate45 said:


> EDIT:
> Also, here are the people who have been successful in joining in Luna's prayer:
> Calloh
> Jorgun
> Hannah
> Aravashnial?
> Anieva?
> @_*81Dagon*_ , let me know if i need to add 4 more for Aravashnial and Anieva.  Luna is going to try to convince Horgus just so EVERYONE is joining.  Teamwork and all that...



You can add the +4 for the two NPCs, but Horgus will not be joining your efforts it seems.

Also, dramatic irony is funny. And no, you don't get to know who that's in reference to.


----------



## jackslate45

81Dagon said:


> Okay, well that's helpful to know since I can start seeding cohorts into the adventure ahead of time now. I was planning on adding some extra NPCs for flavour too, so I guess we'll see where it goes.
> 
> 
> You can add the +4 for the two NPCs, but Horgus will not be joining your efforts it seems.
> 
> Also, dramatic irony is funny. And no, you don't get to know who that's in reference to.




Always is.

Just to make sure I get this right, we have made all the NPC's friendly, but only Anieva is helpful, correct?

Also, we actually have 3 CLW pots instead of 2.  There was 2 potions in that backpack Hannah found; a CLW and a lesser restoration.


----------



## 81Dagon

jackslate45 said:


> Just to make sure I get this right, we have made all the NPC's friendly, but only Anieva is helpful, correct?



You had, but both Horgus and Anevia's attitudes worsened following their argument, but her's got better when the PC's prayers resulted in Torag healing her leg. Horgus is somewhere below friendly for now. Aravashnial remains friendly for the moment. You're about 16 hours from being able to influence their attitudes again with check.


----------



## Leif

My thanks to Space_Titanium and jackslate45 for the assist with the effects of Calloh's Diplomacy check.

"It takes a village," and stuff like 'at.


----------



## Space_Titanium

No problema sir.  It made sense and it was a good call on your part.  I will put the tantrums on hold.  For now.


----------



## Shayuri

Hello all!

I am discussing a sorceror with Dagon even now, looking good so far! 

Just wanted to butt my head in and make sure I wasn't gonna step on toes. Looking at mostly evocation/conjuration...leaving illusions and enchantment mostly to our bard. Skillwise I have good Arcana, decent perception and spellcraft. I want some social skills too, probably just intimidate and diplomacy.

Leif, you fixed your sheet to show your class skill bonuses, right?  Last I saw you were missing those.


----------



## Leif

Shayuri said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am discussing a sorceror with Dagon even now, looking good so far!
> 
> Just wanted to butt my head in and make sure I wasn't gonna step on toes. Looking at mostly evocation/conjuration...leaving illusions and enchantment mostly to our bard. Skillwise I have good Arcana, decent perception and spellcraft. I want some social skills too, probably just intimidate and diplomacy.
> 
> Leif, you fixed your sheet to show your class skill bonuses, right?  Last I saw you were missing those.



I think I fixed it.  If you feel like it, you can check the RG and make sure, though.  I've been known to pull some stuff like that before, haven't I?  Go ahead and take some illusions and enchantment, too, if you want.  Maybe we can riff off of each other's illusions and stuff.  So far, my biggest role has been Party Peacekeeper, trying to keep them from ripping each other's throats out.  Ok, that's a slight eggageration...


----------



## Shayuri

Hehe, just teasing, man.  I just noticed out of the corner of my eye you still had some 3.5e stuff in there, like ranks in Concentration and so on.

Party peacekeeper is a vital role. Glad someone's herding the cats!

Here's what I got so far.

Shayuri
Neutral Good Hooman Draconic (Silver) Sorceror 1






[sblock=Description]Shayuri is an exotic beauty, with smooth mocha skin and sleek black hair she wears long. When loose it reaches to the small of her back, though she often gathers it into a tail or bun. Her most distinctive feature though are her eyes, which which gleam with a silver hue that just as many find unsettling as appealing.[/sblock]

*Str *10
*Dex *14 5
*Con *14 5
*Int *10
*Wis *10
*Cha *18 10

*BAB *0
*AC *12
*Fort *+2
*Ref *+2
*Will *+2
*Init *+2
*Spd *30

*Race*
Human subtype
+2 Cha
Bonus feat
Bonus skill point
Favored: Sorceror
1 - +1 skill point

*Class*
Sorceror
Cantrips
Eschew Materials
Bloodline - Draconic (silver)
- Skill: Perception
- Arcana: +1 dmg/die when using associated energy (cold).

*Traits*
Affable (Diplo is class skill, +2 to gather info; takes 1/2 time)
Focused Mind (+2 concentration checks)
Exposed to Awfulness (reroll saves vs harmful demonic effects 1/day, must use second roll if done)

*Feats*
B Point Blank Shot
1 Skill Focus: Knowledge (Arcana)

*Skills*
Diplomacy +8 (1 rnk + 4 cha + 3 class)
Knowledge (Arcana) +7 (1 rnk + 3 class + 3 feat)
Perception +4 (1 rnk + 3 class)
Spellcraft +4 (1 rnk +3 class)

*Spellcasting *(Sorceror CL 1 (conc +7, vs SR +1), Base DC 14)
1 - 4/4
0 - Detect Magic, Ray of Frost, Dancing Light, Mage Hand
1 - Shield, Magic Missile

*Equipment*
Cash: 12gp 5sp

*Weapons*
Quarterstaff, +0, 1d6 dmg, 4lbs
Dagger, +0, 1d4 dmg, 10', 2gp, 1lb
Claws, +0, 1d4/1d4 dmg
Ray of Frost, +3 rng tch, 1d3+2 dmg, 30' 

*Armor*
Traveler's Garb, 6lbs
Hot Weather Garb, 8gp, 4lbs

*Gear*
Backpack, 2gp, 2lbs
Belt pouch, 1gp, 1/2lb
Scroll case, 1gp, 1/2lb
Journal, 10gp, 1lb
Ink vial, 8gp
Inkpens (5), 5sp
Waterskin, 1gp, 4lbs
Alchemist's Fire (1), 20gp, 1lb
Sunrod (2), 4gp, 2lbs
Potion of Cure Light Wounds (1), 50gp, 1lb

[sblock=Background]Shayuri was raised by her uncle; a merchant of Qadim who made a living traveling from settlements in the desert to the cities of greener lands. Though she loved exploring the towns and cities and meeting customers and strangers alike, she had little patience or head for the business end of things. Her easy rapport with people was still of use, and her uncle often employed her to chat people up, find out where the good prices were and who was buying what. Shayuri excelled at this, and when running her errands took to collecting little mementos of her travels and friends...coins and buttons and little shiny things she kept in a jar. Each had a memory attached to it, and she found it a soothing exercise to empty out the jar and pick through the objects within one by one, remembering.

Perhaps, had things gone another way, she would be there still. We'll never know now.

Shayuri was nearing the age of majority, and facing increasing pressure from her uncle to start running things more...simultaneously wondering if this was really all she could aspire to...when her life was knocked off course in a shower of fire and blood. Her uncle's caravan was attacked by a band of black-clad humans led by a terrible demonic figure wreathed in brimstone flames. As the cultists held the guards in battle, the demon itself tore through tent after tent, killing any that stood in its path. Shayuri's uncle stayed with her, his two scimitars in hand, waiting with a grim face. 

"When it comes," he told her, "I will hold it, while you run." Before she could even protest, the moment was upon them. Foul claws ripped the hides of the tent aside, and her uncle charged at the demon, his swords springing to life with strange white light!

Horribly though, the demon never paused in its stride, even when the swords ripped wounds in its unholy flesh. It bore down on Shayuri with singleminded intent, and grasped her between its taloned hands. Though the heat of it burned, and the stink of it made her mind and body convulse, worst by far was how it met her silver eyes with its own hellish red ones and she felt something like claws dragging across her very soul. Vile black magic closed in on her, snuffing her out as if she'd never been...annhilating all hope for resurrection or rebirth.

Shayuri fought desperately, both in soul and in body, but her struggles were of no use. Dimly she heard her uncle shouting but couldn't make out the words. Curses maybe, or challenges. The demon grimaced, but never lost its focus. It was going to kill her, even if it died too.

What could she do against that?

Then, as her soul peeled away like the layers of an onion, something rose from inside her...roaring out like an explosion. A great argent light that roiled up against the darkness crushing her and drove it away, at least for a moment. The demon's eyes widened in surprise, and it reared back, roaring with rage as a white glowing scimitar tip emerged from its belly. It was not a mortal thing though, and the wound which would have felled a man only enraged it. Driven mad by the pain and anger of the man assaulting it, the demon whirled to face him, giving Shayuri time to back away, to get to her feet.

She didn't hesitate again...she ran. Ran right into a black-robbed cultist. He was wounded from his earlier fight, but hale enough to aim his spear for Shayuri's heart. Acting on sheer instinct, and more from luck than skill, she sidestepped the thrust and reached out for the man's neck...perhaps hoping to grab on and choke him.

Instead, the claws on her fingers tore fragile skin away, and he collapsed at her feet.

Shayuri stared in shock, then looked at her hands. Curved talons that gleamed like steel grew from her fingertips now. Her fingers were thicker, and knobbier, and pebbled with little scale-like plates that sparkled like tiny mirrors in the sun. The scales thinned towards her wrists, vanishing entirely just a few inches up her arms. As she gaped at the monstrosities attached to her, they began to fade. The claws softened and drew back...her fingers slimmed and the scales vanished. In moments her hands were the way she always remembered them again.

She barely even noticed the death howl of the demon, a few tents over, or the weeping of the many wounded over the even more numerous dead.

In the aftermath, Shayuri's uncle remained maddeningly tight-lipped about what had happened. He said that she'd have to talk to her parents if she wanted to know more; that he himself had been told very little as well. His own anger at the attack was palpable, and not entirely at the demon. He was upset with Shayuri...or perhaps her parents...as well. Though he allowed Shayuri to stay for a little while longer, it became increasingly uncomfortable. Word had gotten around that she was the target, and the caravan camps became lonely places for her. 

She learned that the claws could come and go as she pleased...though it took effort to bring them out, and she tired after doing it a few times. They didn't seem supernaturally sharp or strong, but they served as well as a dagger might. Stranger still were the dreams...echoes of a voice speaking syllables she didn't understand. It wasn't until she heard a hedge wizard casting a spell for the delight of a gaggle of children that she recognized the words.

The very next day Shayuri took her leave from her uncle's care, and while he guardedly wished her luck, there was a shadow over his face that let her know he didn't expect her to live long. She stayed on the move, using the money her uncle gave her in parting to hire first one tutor, then another, and another...as she traveled the long road northwards to the place she'd been told her parents had gone.

The Wound in the World, from which demons spilled like fresh blood. There, she would have her answers.[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon

So, my hard drive melted down this morning. Needless to say, I may be MIA for a couple days. The good news is that it will only a couple days though.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Yikes! I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Leif

Shayuri said:


> Hehe, just teasing, man.  I just noticed out of the corner of my eye you still had some 3.5e stuff in there, like ranks in Concentration and so on.
> 
> Party peacekeeper is a vital role. Glad someone's herding the cats!



Weird!  The reason that I have concentration down is that Calloh has a "bonus" in that "skill" from one of his traits.  Guess that's a pretty useless trait now, isn't it?  But somehow, I didn't even notice that this was an anomaly.  I did find it odd that it wasn't on his class skill list.

Hang  in there, 81Dagon!  We're all sending positive energy your way.  'Cept Mowgli, but he can't help being a downer all the time.


----------



## Shayuri

There's still Concentration rolls. They're just not based on a skill now.

Concentration is your Caster Level + your casting attribute mod + any feat or trait bonuses.


----------



## Space_Titanium

Point of interest - Concentration may no longer be a skill, but Concentration checks are still made frequently.

Good luck with the computer 81Dagon.  I won't have a chance to give a better post until the weekend myself.


----------



## Leif

Shayuri said:


> There's still Concentration rolls. They're just not based on a skill now.
> 
> Concentration is your Caster Level + your casting attribute mod + any feat or trait bonuses.



Ok, thanks!


----------



## Shayuri

Sheet updated with equipment, description and background.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I've had a few things coming together in RL for a while now, and they've kept me very busy over the weekend and yesterday. I hope to be back to posting full on this week and through the weekdays, but at least the next three weekends are going to be dicey for me.

Haven't even had time to read to see what's been happening in my various games - hopefully that will be happening in bits and pieces through the day today.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I'm headed out this morning for a weekend get-together with a few close friends I've collected over the past 40 years or so. I'll have limited internet access and even more limited time , so it's unlikely I'll be doing much posting.


----------



## 81Dagon

I'm guessing we're all in a similar boat by the current radio silence. I'm in report card mode right now and I'm betting Titanium is too. I'll update soon, but need to get everything taken care of first.


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:


> I'm headed out this morning for a weekend get-together with a few close friends I've collected over the past 40 years or so. I'll have limited internet access and even more limited time , so it's unlikely I'll be doing much posting.



As one of Mowgli's "close friends" I can report that the weekend get-together went swimmingly well and was accomplished successfully.  We're home now.


----------



## 81Dagon

FYI, I'm trying to fight off a nasty bug (again) so post rate may be slow for the next couple days from me.


----------



## Leif

81Dagon said:


> FYI, I'm trying to fight off a nasty bug (again) so post rate may be slow for the next couple days from me.



Feel better.  Immediately!


----------



## 81Dagon

Leif said:


> Feel better.  Immediately!



I'm trying, I supposed to be camping in the desert tomorrow night!!


----------



## Leif

81Dagon said:


> I'm trying, I supposed to be camping in the desert tomorrow night!!



At least it's a "dry" heat, so they say, except at night when you freeze your tuckus off!


----------



## Leif

*Dice Rollers*

Here's another site that provides rolls of polyhedral dice:  http://rolz.org/


Unfortunately, neither this site nor the one that I linked in the IC permit a user to link to a specific roll, at least not as far as I can tell.
Here's my roll of 1d20+3 on http://rolz.org/ :  1D20+3 => 19

Coyote Code is still the best alternative to IC as far as I know.


----------



## Shayuri

Dagon, the bag Shay took is basically just her starter stuff I bought, with your permission. I figured it'd still be around...well, hoped it would be. 

Hope that's okay.


----------



## Space_Titanium

Question about being unconscious - characters will naturally heal until they're conscious again after several hours, correct?  I think the rate was 1 hp per hour until they reach 0.


----------



## Shayuri

Is that how it works? I thought it was just the usual lvl HP/day...plus a small bonus from Heal checks if applicable.

Though a change to that wouldn't come amiss...


----------



## Space_Titanium

I could easily be wrong (I probably am, truth be told), but waiting for days to wake-up after a conk to the head seems somewhat extreme for a fantasy game.


----------



## Shayuri

Well a 'conk to the head' would probably be nonlethal damage, which heals up in minutes.


----------



## Leif

Unless it's a conk with a mace or something, _Wall of Force_, _Bigby's Hand_ spell or so forth.


----------



## 81Dagon

Okay, finally had time to dig it up. You're half way there, a creature that is stabilized below negative hit points has a chance to wake up after one hour (and every hour after that), but they still regain HP at the regular rate if they are being cared for by a non-magical healer. If not attended, they risk continuing to die, albeit at a slower rate. Time to bust out the heal checks I guess (and remember you can treat for deadly wounds too).


----------



## 81Dagon

Sorry for the slow update. I was going to update last night, but I absconded to help celebrate a friend's birthday. 

So I was doing some reading and found a very interesting article on revising skill challenges. I think it looks live a very interesting and cinematic way of handling skill interactions. I'd be interesting in using it with this game and was wondering what you guys would think. You can find it here.


----------



## 81Dagon

GHAH! Sorry, I thought I had updated, but the boards seem to have eaten my last post (or I just failed to press send). Update will come very soon!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

My turn to delay the action. At the hospital for the imminent arrival of our second child. Internet is wonky here and things are 'Bout to get crazy anyway, so it may be a few days before I get back to my posting .


----------



## Leif

Congrats, Mowgs!!  Mazel tov!


----------



## 81Dagon

Congratulations Mowgli! That's super exciting!

I'm going to fiat it a little bit to try and kickstart the game a bit, but I'm likely going to be MIA for the next four days. We'll be skiing, I will have a computer with me, but I expect we won't be in wifi range for the most part.


----------



## Shayuri

I'm not sure how waking the dwarf up kickstarts the game, unless that book has information in it we absolutely need to have before we get out of here...in which case, the module design should really have taken into account that a party might not be able to read it.


----------



## 81Dagon

What I mean is that I'm trying to get things moving, since you need the dwarf mobile if you're not going to leave him in the tunnels to die after bringing him back from the brink. I could have you guys keep trying to roll for it, but in a PbP game, that's likely to cause a stall and make people lose interest. As I've said many times, I think this is a really cool AP, so I don't want it to get get short-stopped and die off. 

The book could be valuable, but is not required. The module assumes the dwarf gets offed, but you saved him, so its up to you guys to figure out how to deal with him. He's at negative hit points, but is stable and conscious. Calloh's idea of waiting the night out for magic could work, but carries risks too, as do any others.


----------



## Shayuri

Ah! Completely misunderstood the situation. For some reason I thought we had transportation worked out.

Sorry 'bout that. 

Man, where's that Tenser's Floating Disk spell when you need it, eh? Hee hee!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Thanks to all for the well wishes! The nation of Mowglia is strong!

First chance I've had to log in and catch up - a much dreaded task. Going 'round to the OOC threads for all my games first to post my imminent return, and then I'll get to updating IC. However, it'll be a slow and much interrupted task so I beg your indulgence as I work


----------



## 81Dagon

Shayuri said:


> Ah! Completely misunderstood the situation. For some reason I thought we had transportation worked out.
> 
> Sorry 'bout that.
> 
> Man, where's that Tenser's Floating Disk spell when you need it, eh? Hee hee!




Hey, don't apologize! The dwarf is stable, so he can move around, albeit at a slow rate and anything strenuous could destabilize him. If you guys are resting until your magic is restored, then I need to know if you are putting up a guard or taking other precautions. Also, its been a while, but you're only a 40 minute walk from the temple if you wanted to hole up there. Totally unrealted too, but by the time you are done resting, you'll be able to try and influence the NPCs again with Diplomacy. 



Mowgli said:


> Thanks to all for the well wishes! The nation of Mowglia is strong!
> 
> First chance I've had to log in and catch up - a much dreaded task. Going 'round to the OOC threads for all my games first to post my imminent return, and then I'll get to updating IC. However, it'll be a slow and much interrupted task so I beg your indulgence as I work




Awesome news! Take whatever time you need for your family, I'm actually in the middle of the rockies right now, so posting isn't going to be quick for me either.


----------



## Space_Titanium

[MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] - Congrats m'man!  I hope the little one is enjoying their time in the greater world!

To everyone else: my apologies for being so quiet.  Work has been extremely busy/stressful/why oh why am I still putting myself through this so I've been neglecting the game.  I will get back into it shortly.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Thanks, S_T!


----------



## 81Dagon

Space_Titanium said:


> To everyone else: my apologies for being so quiet.  Work has been extremely busy/stressful/why oh why am I still putting myself through this so I've been neglecting the game.  I will get back into it shortly.



Don't worry about it, I know exactly how you feel. Did any of your's decide they were going to start Christmas break early? Cause one of mine did right in the middle of molecular genetics.


----------



## Space_Titanium

81Dagon said:


> Don't worry about it, I know exactly how you feel. Did any of your's decide they were going to start Christmas break early? Cause one of mine did right in the middle of molecular genetics.




Not so far, though they really REALLY want to.  We have a bout of standardized exams in January that's worth 50% of their final grades, so they know they have to keep up for the time being.  How goes the battle with the walk-out?


----------



## Shayuri

I edited my previous post so that her question wouldn't just be dangling there while we moved forward to the next morning. Scale situation is resolved, at least for now.


----------



## 81Dagon

Shay, I just realized I owe you some detect magic results, I'll try to get on that tomorrow. I'm assuming the general silence is due to the Christmas season right now, si?


----------



## Shayuri

Probably. 

That and the weekend. Weekends are counterintuitively slow for PBP.


----------



## 81Dagon

Sorry, New Year's got me, and now I'm on a plane. Good thing is, I have wifi on said plane, so update should come soon.


----------



## Shayuri

Any word on that Detect magic?


----------



## 81Dagon

Shayuri said:


> Any word on that Detect magic?




*D'oh* I'm on it. 

Anyone heard from Jack? He still hasn't replied to my PM checking in on everyone.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

He's active on the LPF forum. This one may have fallen off his screen. Gotta cook breakfast right now, but I'll try to remember to poke him over there a little later this morning to respond here.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I have us at 960 XP, but the last XP I have us gaining before today was back in September. Haven't gone back through the thread to see if I missed any between now and then. It was November 25, 120 XP, and that was the last. 960 is the correct total.

I've sent jackslate a PM nudge.


----------



## 81Dagon

Mowgli said:


> I have us at 960 XP, but the last XP I have us gaining before today was back in September. Haven't gone back through the thread to see if I missed any between now and then.
> 
> I've sent jackslate a PM nudge.




Thanks. That sounds about right to me, although I am once again tempted to just EXP-less.


----------



## Shayuri

Argle bargle...the level is so close I can TASTE it.

It tastes like LEVEL. I LOVE it.


----------



## 81Dagon

Shayuri said:


> Argle bargle...the level is so close I can TASTE it.
> 
> It tastes like LEVEL. I LOVE it.




And that sensation is why I'm tempted not to  If the post rate keeps up, we can hit it in 3 weeks, tops.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Previous post edited - 960 is correct.


----------



## Shayuri

Three weeks?!

But...but...we're so close!

Well. If it's 3 weeks away, I can't taste it yet after all. It must be something I burped up from breakfast.

*rubs belly*


----------



## jackslate45

I'M NOT DEAD YET!

Sorry, I started DMing, and then I realized how much I wasn't prepared for it .  I've re-added this to my subscriptions so Luna is back.


----------



## Leif

Hey, Jack (Snake*),  I heered you was dead.



And, Shay, it was my belief that levels were supposed to taste like ...  ...  ...  VICTORY.  Or Napalm, I always get those two mixed up.


* this is a reference to Snake Pliskin (played by Kurt Russell) in the movie "Escape From New York," because every time he meets someone that he knows, they always say, "Snake, I heard you were dead."


----------



## 81Dagon

Leif said:


> Hey, Jack!  I heered you was dead.
> 
> 
> 
> And, Shay, it was my belief that levels were supposed to taste like ...  ...  ...  VICTORY.  Or Napalm, I always get those two mixed up.



Bat guano?


Also, I'm seriously having to avoid just having conversations with myself. So many NPCs!


----------



## Leif

If you use a different color for the speech of each NPC, your 'talking to yourself' posts will start to look like fruit loops.


----------



## 81Dagon

Leif said:


> If you use a different color for the speech of each NPC, your 'talking to yourself' posts will start to look like fruit loops.



Either that or Skittles.


----------



## Leif

81Dagon said:


> Either that or Skittles.



Indeed!

I don't suppose there's any such thing as "Frittles" or "Skoot Loops" is there?


----------



## 81Dagon

Okay, here is (roughly) what I was going to post when Mowgli preempted me by blowing the challenge out of the water. Sorry about the length, but please bear with me and read it. 


I don’t know if anyone else took a look at the skill challenges handbook, however I quite liked what I saw and would like to incorporate it. 


As opposed to presenting every non-combat roll as a single skill check, I'd like to try portraying them as skill challenges. The idea is to try and create some role playing opportunities while not locking anyone out of a particular skill check because they don't have a certain skill. 


For example, while I asked for a strength check to lift the boulder, Shayuri’s plan to use rocks for leverage to move the boulder off of Crel could have been used instead by making a knowledge (engineering) check. Tasks that couldn’t have moved the boulder, but could have helped, like using heal to prevent Crel’s ribs from breaking could be used 


Each challenge will have degrees of success and failure. You may not succeed at everything completely, but you should be able to to succeed enough to keep things moving. 


For example, had Mowgli rolled a 17 instead of 23, he may have been able to move the boulder, but not before Crell took a lot of damage. In this case, I would have informed you that you achieved a partial success. This would have left the group with the option of taking the partial success or attempting to achieve a complete success. 


Finally, you'll get opportunities to improve your success. I call these complication tasks. If the random dice god does not go your way, I'll give the opportunity to make another roll, although that opportunity would come at some sort of a cost that could complicate things down the road. I’ll give you a variety of actions that you can pick from, although you are always free to make up your own action or decide you’ve done well enough. Each time you make another roll, you gain a cumulative +2 bonus. Most of the time I will take the highest results, but sometimes it will be the most recent. I will let you know which it is whenever we have a challenge.


Continuing the above example, Medjai’s 17 wasn’t enough to move the rock, but Shayuri can still try to combine that will her lever idea, although it will take some time, so Crel will take a little damage. She makes the roll with a +2 bonus, but unfortunately, the result of that roll was only an 13, which is worse than the original and the rock she finds doesn’t create enough leverage. It does, however, add a +2 to the original result, so Crel doesn’t take damage for nothing, bring the current total to 19. Luna then steps in with a prayer, asking for her friends to be granted the strength to save an innocent. Because this is the second complication, she gains a +4 bonus, and rolls a 27! Her prayers help motivate her allies, and they get the rock moved... although it wakens a very irate bat swarm on the roof, which attacks!


As we’ve seen already, once you hit the required DC, you achieve a success and the challenge is over. If you manage it on the first roll, that one’s done and over with right away!


I know that was a giant wall of text and that this does add a lot of complexity to the game... but I also feel like it allows for more creative storytelling and a slightly more freeform/interactive experience, which I have found to be a huge positive in PbP games in the past. I want to encourage people to problem solve and try some cinematic scenes. 


What do you guys think? Did my ramblings make sense? Can we give it a shot?


----------



## Leif

Sounds like a good idea to me 81D.  I look forward to seeing it in action.

BTW, Mowgs has a long and illustrious history of flinging monkey-wrenches into the plans of his DMs/GMs.


----------



## Shayuri

I like it. The complexity it adds is in an area where I've long felt D&D could use some attention; noncombat 'encounters.'

Shay wasn't so much trying to get leverage to move the rock as create a safeguard...the idea being that you get some obstacles under the rock...that means the rock is crushing that obstacle, and not the person.

I guess since you have to move the rock to do that though...kind of splitting hairs. Hee hee. Nevermind, nothing to see here.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Every once in a while those monkey wrenches even benefit the party. . .  But usually they end up not being so great for us . 

So in this case the skill test actually took place, but Medjai's roll just happened to be good enough the first time to get a total success. I _did_ post that he waited for Shayuri to give him the go ahead


----------



## Space_Titanium

I think that the new skill challenge is a much more fitting and robust system for dealing with events.  The complications feel a little weird to me, but it's a better solution than "Everybody has to make Stealth checks that will all automatically fail but of the fighter's giant armor".


----------



## 81Dagon

Shayuri said:


> I like it. The complexity it adds is in an area where I've long felt D&D could use some attention; noncombat 'encounters.'
> 
> Shay wasn't so much trying to get leverage to move the rock as create a safeguard...the idea being that you get some obstacles under the rock...that means the rock is crushing that obstacle, and not the person.
> 
> I guess since you have to move the rock to do that though...kind of splitting hairs. Hee hee. Nevermind, nothing to see here.



Or that could let you pull him out from underneath it... as long as it works, it works. 



Mowgli said:


> Every once in a while those monkey wrenches even benefit the party. . .  But usually they end up not being so great for us .
> 
> So in this case the skill test actually took place, but Medjai's roll just happened to be good enough the first time to get a total success. I _did_ post that he waited for Shayuri to give him the go ahead



 Bingo. The biggest difference from the original skill challenges that WotC came up with is that it only take one success to pass the challenge, and it doesn't matter how you get there. That makes the challenge much quicker and keeps the pace up. Now, it is possible to have extended challenges that have multiple part, such as a chase scene, a manhunt for a crime boss, or international negotiations... but these can still be bypassed by really good initial rolls.  



Space_Titanium said:


> I think that the new skill challenge is a much more fitting and robust system for dealing with events.  The complications feel a little weird to me, but it's a better solution than "Everybody has to make Stealth checks that will all automatically fail but of the fighter's giant armor".



 Think of them as aid another checks. If you pass, you pass. If you fail, you at least make the situation a little better. Its assuming that the PCs will be successful, its just a question of how successful.


----------



## Space_Titanium

No, I see how the challenges work, and it is a good solution to a problem with the normal skill system:

DM: "You see runes adorning the dais in front of you."
Player 1: "I use Knowledge (arcana) to identify the runes." [Rolls an 11]
Player 2: "I'll aid the check." [Rolls a 19]
DM: "So with the aid that's a total of 13, right?  You're unable to identify the runes."

It's come up a couple of times in game sessions and it bothers me that, as written, the subsequent rolls can only improve the original instead of standing on their own if they're better.  Being more flexible with the way to accomplish a skill DC seems to be a common house rule, but I don't see the necessity of further increasing the DC/challenge (as according to this proposed system) as a reward for the creativity of the players.  That said, I think it IS good at increasing the tension of a given situation, which I'm satisfied with.


----------



## Shayuri

Regarding the bridge...Shay's not suggesting a work of architecture here. She's basically saying, 'if we can find something long enough, lets put it over the chasm and try to walk over.'

So really, the question is: Is anything around big enough (but not so big we can't move it), and is it strong enough to support one person's weight?

First question is fairly straightforward. Second...is iffier, and would probably benefit from a skill check that Shayuri doesn't have trained.


----------



## 81Dagon

Sorry guys, really busy with work and its not going to let up for a little bit longer. Hang in there!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Hangin' tight, boss!


----------



## 81Dagon

Still alive, even if it feels just barely. Will try to get us moving in the next couple of days. 

On a different note, if you're looking for custom minis, or think that's a cool idea, go check out Hero Forge  on KickStarter. It's a neat program that I've pledged towards and I think you folks may find it neat too!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/heroforge/customizable-3d-printed-tabletop-miniatures


----------



## Leif

Also hanging tight.  But not uptight or too tight.  More of a just right tight.


----------



## Shayuri

I'm still in.


----------



## Shayuri

Hope you can return soon.


----------



## Leif

I second those sentiments!


----------



## 81Dagon

Leif said:


> I second those sentiments!



And I third them! Should be able to get something up this weekend or sooner. Mowgli, Titanium, jack, are you guys still kicking around too?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kickin' like a Chicken! Ready to dive back into this one, and get that momentum going again.


----------



## jackslate45

I am here!  I'm looking forward to continuing on.


----------



## Space_Titanium

I'm still alive.  It doesn't seem like it, but I am.  I promise.


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:


> Kickin' like a Chicken!



Bok!  Bok!  Bok!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Was gonna edit Medjai's perception check into my last IC post, but there's no need - he rolled a 2, for a total of 4.


----------



## 81Dagon

He's clearly daydreaming... Earth to Medjai... Earth to Medjai!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Yep! Well, he's got a lot on his mind, and not very much mind with which to handle the load


----------



## 81Dagon

Which is funny, because he's going to have a lot more on his mind before you get out of the cave 

Although, its not all going to be bad.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Oh, great! Well, he does love a challenge . . . as long as he can meet it head-on with hammer or sword! He ain't subtle. He prefers to let Luna do the thinking, and just aim him in the right direction.


----------



## jackslate45

Luna is just wise beyond her years. ..

Dagon,  what is the down time looking like?  I'm debating picking up either craft wondrous or craft magical arms and armor, but if we don't get a lot of down time I might just get scribe scroll. 

Is anyone else going to pick up a craft feat?


----------



## Shayuri

I was thinking schmaybe...but sorcerors aren't really optimal for it, so if you want to I'd be fine with it. 

Especially since I want a familiar, and that's pretty feat-intensive for a non-arcane sorceror.


----------



## 81Dagon

In the long run there will definitely be plenty of downtime for crafting, but there's not much of it in the first adventure. You're about to hit one downtime where that could happen, but there I don't really see you being in a position to really craft anything until after we hit level six. And lord knows how long that will take. 

In other news, the final module is balling in terms that I can't use, least I offend Morris' gradmother. Suffice to say, its going to be cool when we finally reach it.


----------



## Leif

That'll be _next_ week, right?


----------



## 81Dagon

It'll be soon for sure


----------



## Shayuri

Was my spellcraft roll enough to ID the scroll?

And did I find anything on the two knights other than a potion and a scroll? No papers or notes or orders or anything?


----------



## 81Dagon

Just, its a scroll of cause fear. 
Anyone can can roll perception to see if they find more on the bodies.


----------



## Space_Titanium

Back to the crafting subject - I won't be getting enough spells to make crafting worthwhile.

Stop tempting me with reading the adventures!  They're all sitting on my shelf _calling_ to me.


----------



## Shayuri

Doom.

Dagon, you there? I can see you logging on, but it's been a while since we heard from you. Some NPC reactions might be appropos around this time? Just to let us know you're still around?


----------



## 81Dagon

Sorry, though I posted here. Report cards suck. Updates soon(ish?).


----------



## Shayuri

No worries. Maybe just keep us posted if it looks like it's going to be awhile between updates.

Games can dry up without warning, so it's good to know if you're just having a delay versus disappearing forever.


----------



## Shayuri

Speaking of disappearing forever...ping?


----------



## Space_Titanium

I still live, but if 81Dagon's schedule is anything like mine he's just come out of a rough marking period.


----------



## 81Dagon

...During which my computer died. Sorry. I think I've got it partially fixed, but I've only got 60 GB out of the original 750 accessible. Going to try and reformat it tonight, but I'll try and get up back up and running before I do so. In the meanwhile though I'm off to get cow hearts to dissect, so hopefully you'll hear from me later.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I'm also still here and subscribed. Just hangin' out . . .


----------



## Leif

Does our 'level up evening' come before or after we meet the rat-dude?


----------



## 81Dagon

Leif said:


> Does our 'level up evening' come before or after we meet the rat-dude?



It will come after, once you rest for the night.


----------

